# FR: Elle aura mis du temps à arriver



## Chouquette

bonjour,
J'ai du mal à traduire "la carte postale aura mis du temps à arriver" (futur antérieur français)
voici mon essai: "The postcard will have been a long time to arrive"
Merci,
Chouquette.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

concernant le temps, ça serait plutôt "would have taken quite a while before arriving"


----------



## Chouquette

Bonjour Michel,

A vrai dire je ne connaissais pas ce temps en anglais. Merci beaucoup.
Chouquette.




Michelvar said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> concernant le temps, ça serait plutôt "would have taken quite a while before arriving"


----------



## mancunienne girl

Or, "will have taken some time to arrive" or "will have taken a while to get delivered". Difference between "aurait" and "aura" though....


----------



## DearPrudence

Woufd you really use "will have taken some time to arrive"?
In French, it means that the letter has just arrived and you're making a comment on how long it took it to be delivered.


----------



## Chouquette

Bonjour,
Oui Dear Prucence:  Je viens de recevoir cette carte, elle aura mis du temps à arriver!
I've received this card, mais je ne vais pas faire de commentaires sur le temps. ensuite je remercierai la personne.
Est-cela que me demandiez?
Chouquette.


----------



## DearPrudence

J'ai bien compris ce que tu voulais dire en français. Mais je me demandais si en anglais, on dirait vraiment "the letter will have taken some time to arrive".


----------



## mancunienne girl

Yes Dear Prudence.... reading on from the original post...

In fact, we are more likely to say in English "it HAS taken some time getting here/to arrive etc" if, as Chouquette explains, we have just received it. However were we on holiday, posting a card from a country a long way from home, we would say "it will take some time to arrive", this being a matter of conjecture. It wasn't clear from the first post what the context was.


----------



## DearPrudence

Glad I asked then as I had understood what Chouquette meant (and explained it) and it turned out that "will have taken" would not be used in this case in English


----------



## Chouquette

Donc ce serait " would have taken" is more correct in this context?
Chouquette.



DearPrudence said:


> Glad I asked then as I had understood what Chouquette meant (and explained it) and it turned out that "will have taken" would not be used in this case in English


----------



## DearPrudence

Chouquette said:


> Donc ce serait " would have taken" is more correct in this context?
> Chouquette.


Non justement. Comme indiqué par macunienne girl, on n'utiliserait ni "will" ni "would" mais une forme de passé (puisqu'on vient de recevoir la lettre (les Anglais sont moins tarabiscotés que nous sur ce coup-là  )):


mancunienne girl said:


> In fact, we are more likely to say in English "*it HAS taken some time getting here/to arrive etc*" if, as Chouquette explains, we have just received it. [...]


----------



## Chouquette

Ah très bien! voyez-vous j'avais mal compris. Merci DearPrudence.
bonne journée à tous,
Merci beaucoup,
Chouquette.


----------



## mancunienne girl

But, as I understand now Chouquette, you are not going to mention how long it has taken to get to you anyway???? But if you are, as I stated, and Prudence has confirmed, in English we use the perfect tense......


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

DearPrudence said:


> J'ai bien compris ce que tu voulais dire en français. Mais je me demandais si en anglais, on dirait vraiment "the letter will have taken some time to arrive".



Yes, I can certainly envisage a situation where the following would be uttered: ''Look at the state of this, I suspect that this letter will have taken some time to arrive'' = I guess this letter took a long time to get here.


----------

